# Drugs mix-up delays treatment...



## sarahz (Feb 5, 2006)

We all know how hard this process is, whatever the treatment, but I think I need a bit of a boost & any advice.  I was planning on being in Kiev for embryo transfer mid-May but only a week before I was due to go, care of treatment at a London clinic, discovered I had been taking the Cyclogest too early. DEVASTATED!  How could such a mistake be made?  After picking myself up off the ground - and only me, doing this as a singly, I checked through my diary & file to see how such an error could have occurred & found 2 real issues with the clinic, namely not having the nurses talk to explain meds regime & no file note of a phone call I made to query when to start taking the C., both indicating some responsibility on their part. Therefore wrote constructive & business-like letter.  Received letter back noting my points but not yet offering anything other than frozen transplants of existing embys & a promise of a review of my future financial position (the prof. verbally hinted at a fresh donor 2nd time around after frozen).    Three weeks of mad-hormone withdrawl and feeling emotionally tattered.  Have paid upfront (£13,500 and counting) for the treatment of FRESH embyro transfer reduced to FROZEN, at further REDUCED CHANCES of BFP & but Im not getting what Ive paid for & want, let alone the emotional toil.  Today, after phoning chasing again & being told no she hadn't received my message from last wk, discover Im not even sure if the promised next trip of late June is possible because A)  you have to keep on their case to ensure everyone there is talking to each other and B)  it may be too late to restart treatment in time for June...I feel they should be the ones telling me the dates & regime for the next round of drug preparation.  Communication between clinic colleagues needs improving too.  Still waiting for promised response to new financial position/agreemnt as I can't afford any more & think they shld accept some responsibility for the mix-up so feeling of being constantly left dangling -  have lost some faith in clinic which I need to regain in order to feel positive about them & treatment in the hope it will work - yes, I know it's down to sweet mother nature in the end.  Thanks for sticking with me.  Constructive thoughts welcome!    Sarahz


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Sarah
So sorry to hear your ordeal and disappointment.  I hope that you get it sorted, your clinic should be made to take some responsibility.
Hope you have success in June
L xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,

I was wondering why you didn't go direct to a DE clinic - e.g. Kiev or Spain?  I think this is really shoddy treatment and you need some compensation, then maybe take your business direct to one of the many good European DE clinics (IVI, IM, Ceram, Isida etc) and cut out the middle man  You could have had at least 2 DE cycles for the money already spent.

I am really sorry this has happened and hope you can find a resolution.

Daisy
xx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI  Sarah-
IN my opinion- bag that clinic straight away- demand your money back including drugs you already used as they messed up your protocol.  Then head direct to clinic in Ukraine or elsewhere in Europe.  You would have several tx for that price and who needs the bad tx or bad care and miscommunication.  Go somewhere where it is easy to get to and not too expensive and you have English speakers.  Spain has lots of UK women going there , I was at Fertimed in Czech Rep and they are small and nice, lots of women go to ISIDA in Kiev, I am off now to Chania in Crete for DE- she speaks clear English and is lovely.  Any of these are clearly proven great clinics for many women going abroad, you get lots of support online, and good success rates plus cost for IVF is more like 2-5,000 euros. 
Plenty of info online here and on other boards about foreign clinics- all the info and protocols you need.
You will be happier then going back to this clinic as you now do not trust them and that is not a good situation.  

I did not quite understand if you were doing DE or your eggs with D sperm?  Or more about your background, then maybe could better help you.

Of course all is IMO but good luck whatever you do.  I will not bore you here but, believe me, over time we ALL end up having our IVF nightmare stories to tell.

Hang in there.  Seems a real pain right now but you are headed in the right direction.


----------



## sarahz (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.  I had thought going via a London clinic would be simpler and less stressful so that's why I opted for that originally!  & had thought that going direct to Isida, which is where I now have 6 frozen embys waiting since the mistake was discovered too late & my donor was already undergoing treatment & I had already paid over the money, would be too daunting to try to do it directly.
  This is where technically it might get difficult to get money back/compensation although I haven't discounted the idea yet.  What I think I'll now do is write again to the clinic saying OK, I'll do the thawed emb tx - at reduced chance of pregnancy which Im not 100% happy about - but insist on new donor, at no additional cost, in Aug as the Prof verbally indicated would be an option.  (Yes, it's all donor, egg & sperm).  Many thanks all.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

Wishing you good luck and just to say I recently got pregnant using frozen donor embryos (I am single too).  Transferred 2 frozen embies and am having twins - so it does work!!

Good luck

Daisy
xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Sarah

Good luck with the   
Let us know how you get on 
   


Meerkat x


----------

